# Who LOVES Bacon??



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 11, 2010)

I came across these items while on the website Think Geek. I'm a little scared of the bacon flavored gum balls and jellybeans.  They also sell bacon flavored envelopes, baconnaise and bacon salt! :doh: What do you all think? 

View attachment b96c_bacon_gumballs.jpg


View attachment ce85_bacon_beans_jellybeans.jpg


View attachment cf26_bacon_popcorn.jpg


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 11, 2010)

BACON! LOVE it!:wubu: You forgot the best one, though.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay, you win! LOL!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 11, 2010)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Okay, you win! LOL!



 Good one, huh?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2010)

The jury is still out on the bacon salt, I'm not sure if it helps or hinders whenever I use it. The Bacon Mints, well.. that's not a repeat buy.

Now the Tactical Bacon.. ready to eat bacon, in a can with a 10 year shelf life...
http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/c399/


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> The jury is still out on the bacon salt, I'm not sure if it helps or hinders whenever I use it. The Bacon Mints, well.. that's not a repeat buy.
> 
> Now the Tactical Bacon.. ready to eat bacon, in a can with a 10 year shelf life...
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/c399/



bacon and mint flavor combined into a mint? a....NO! as for the tactical bacon, i'll pass!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Now the Tactical Bacon.. ready to eat bacon, in a can with a 10 year shelf life...
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/c399/



It's bacon velveeta!:happy:


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 11, 2010)

The company I work for was a vendor at Chicago's Bacon Fest on Saturday 4/10. My boss brought me a jar of Baconnaise (Bacon flavored mayo) and OMG, the deviled eggs that I made with it today!!!! I hoped he could get me some Bacon Salt and Bacon Popcorn, but they ran out. He said the chocolate covered bacon was particularly tasty, but he did find that there came a point where he was bacon'd out. He said he never thought there would be a time where he could say he'd had enough bacon. I wish I could have gone, maybe next year.............



P.S. The BaconSalt company was started by two guys who won money on America's Funniest Home Videos


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 11, 2010)

Ohhhh MYYYYY Stinking GOSH! IIII LOOOOOOOVVEEE BACON! If I'm at a restaurant for the first time, and I see they have a bacon cheeseburger or something similar, I'm on it like its hot!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 11, 2010)

Give me some smoked hickory bacon and hell i will be your best friend.


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 12, 2010)

That bacon bra is hot.:smitten:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 12, 2010)

So I don't like to make decisions and I was at a restaurant recently when I asked the waiter for a suggestion. He started with, "Well do you like bacon?" HAHAHA Duhhhh! Do I like bacon? Who doesn't would be a better question!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> He started with, "Well do you like bacon?" HAHAHA Duhhhh! Do I like bacon? Who doesn't would be a better question!



haha good point.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> haha good point.



Bacon is all the rage now! 

I had a bacon cupcake on my birthday and it changed my life. I seriously want that bacon popcorn... Must resist the popcornzzzzzz


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

I cant wait for that new chicken bacon cheese sandwhich at KFC!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 12, 2010)

Someone got me a container of bacon mints. Let's just say....errr....yuck.


----------



## AnnieMac (Apr 12, 2010)

I saw a picture of bacon and maple ice cream the other day on the net. It was pretty much the best/scariest thing i've ever seen.

-Annie Mac


----------



## swordchick (Apr 12, 2010)

We just tried Hickory Bacon Salt and it's so delicious. Now we are eating popcorn, topped with bacon salt. I love it.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

swordchick said:


> We just tried Hickory Bacon Salt and it's so delicious. Now we are eating popcorn, topped with bacon salt. I love it.



Dude, that sounds AWESOME.


----------



## Micara (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been looking _everywhere_ for bacon ice cream. That's like, my dream. :smitten:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 13, 2010)

or bacon flavored syrup for waffles and pancakes!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Nutty said:


> or bacon flavored syrup for waffles and pancakes!


I like to dip my bacon IN my waffle syrup. Sausage links too.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 14, 2010)

Also, Bacon Salt is a low sodium, zero calorie, zero fat, vegetarian and kosher seasoning.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 14, 2010)

swordchick said:


> Also, Bacon Salt is a low sodium, zero calorie, zero fat, vegetarian and kosher seasoning.



Can you list the ingredients in the Bacon Salt? I'm curious as to what it's made of. I can't seem to find any nutrition facts on the Bacon salt


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 14, 2010)

Monday i was walking around the Lincoln Square Mall after having my taxing done. I found a shop that sold international foods, had ice cream & chocolates for sale....and "The Bacon Cookbook" by James Villas I believe. I gotta remember to tell my gf this as she LOVES Bacon.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 14, 2010)

Micara said:


> I've been looking _everywhere_ for bacon ice cream. That's like, my dream. :smitten:



You might want to find that bacon cookbook I mentioned as they have recipes for all types of food, and though I only glanced at it, I think I remember seeing bacon ice cream recipe, but I'm not positive.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Monday i was walking around the Lincoln Square Mall after having my taxing done. I found a shop that sold international foods, had ice cream & chocolates for sale....and "The Bacon Cookbook" by James Villas I believe. I gotta remember to tell my gf this as she LOVES Bacon.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Would that have been Art Mart? Is it still there? I haven't been to Lincoln Square in almost 20 years, I never would have thought that store still was in existence, they have the BEST croissants.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 14, 2010)

I found the ingredients online for Bacon Salt. 










FatAndProud said:


> Can you list the ingredients in the Bacon Salt? I'm curious as to what it's made of. I can't seem to find any nutrition facts on the Bacon salt


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 16, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Would that have been Art Mart? Is it still there? I haven't been to Lincoln Square in almost 20 years, I never would have thought that store still was in existence, they have the BEST croissants.



Actually yes it is Art Mart, I went by there again yesterday to make sure of the name. Hard to believe with as little business as the mall gets, that the store has been there for 20 yrs. or more.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 17, 2010)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Actually yes it is Art Mart, I went by there again yesterday to make sure of the name. Hard to believe with as little business as the mall gets, that the store has been there for 20 yrs. or more.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



It's been there well over 20 years. I graduated in 85, and I used to go there all the time, lived right down the road in Urbana. Next time you go, try to get there in the morning and try their croissants. The ones filled with ham & cheese or spinach & cheese are so amazingly delicious.


----------



## wtchmel (Apr 18, 2010)

Love bacon, but only 'real' bacon, nothing with artificial flavored bacon. there is a candy store in santa cruz that sells chocolate covered bacon. Wasn't my bag, but it sells like no tomorrow apparently. Love Wendys new bacon blue burger, honestly i'm addicted to that thing.:eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 18, 2010)

You can have it when you pry it from my cold dead (greasy) hands. 






 -Jim


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 23, 2010)

Bacon lovers, have you seen the new Kraft Deli Deluxe Cheddar Bacon cheese slices? I just saw a commercial for it, looks good. They also have Jalapeno American in addiction to the bacon cheddar one. 

http://www.cookingwithkraft.com/delideluxe_promo.html


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll give it a try, although I hope it melts nice like american does, and not like cheddar usually does.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Apr 30, 2010)

Bacon is the way to my heart. Totally. I love bacon and will do just about anything for large amounts of tasty tasty bacon!!!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 2, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Bacon is the way to my heart. Totally. I love bacon and will do just about anything for large amounts of tasty tasty bacon!!!



Makes a mental note of this info, thank you for sharing it. I love bacon too, but if not cooked where the ends are fatty, I'd rather have sausage patties or links, or in gravy with lots of biscuits...damn now see what you started, I'm hungry now for breakfast foods:eat1:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 9, 2010)

Man, bacon freaking rocks!! I am in love with bacon and I'll put it on almost anything. 

Nowdays, you can find bacon ice cream, bacon chocolate, caramelized bacon.... so many cool things are being done with bacon these days.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 9, 2010)

Also, I forgot to mention that I have occasionally eaten bacon 10-15 slices at a time, just because I'm a bacon addict. It's a powerful food.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 9, 2010)

I recently borrowed some of my friend's international cookbooks and alot of them have bacon recipes, so I'll try to post some of them here when I remember to bring them with me.


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl (May 12, 2010)

We rotate Goody Duty each week at work. Our motto is, "Go Big, Go Bacon, or Go Home!!" :eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 26, 2010)

I decided to post this here, since bacon was given a such a prominent role.







I left it large so ya'll could see all of the detail.

 - Jim


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jul 29, 2010)

I heard this first one today on WGN's news. They found this recipe for his favorite S'mores recipe in the attic recently, and is as follows.

S'mores: 
cinnamon graham crackers
chocolate
toasted marshmellows 
bacon

This next one is found in the Aug. 10' issue of Rachel Ray's magazine.

Elvis-style Grilled Banana Sundaes:
6 slices of bacon
veggie oil for brushing
3 bananas, peeled & halved crosswise & lengthwise
peanutbutter ice cream
honey at room temp for drizzling
1/3 cup chopped butter toffee or honey-roasted peanuts

1. preheat half of a grill to low heat and the other half to medium heat. Arrange bacon on grate over low heat cover & cook, turning halfway through until crisp about 10 min. Drain on paper towels and crumble. brush hot grate with oil and arrange bananas cut side down on grate over medium heat. Cover and grill until grill marks appear, 1-2 minutes. Flip cover and grill for 1 more min. Divide the warm banana pieces among 6 bowls add scoops of ice cream drizzle with honey and top with crumbled bacon and peanut or toffee or both:eat2: And enjoy:eat1:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 28, 2010)

Chocolate-Covered Bacon, YUM!

6-8 slices of thick cut bacon
12 oz. semisweet chocolate chips
4 oz. white chocolate chips, melted, optional for garnish.

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Place bacon on a baking sheetlined with parchment paper. Bake in the oven until bacon is cooked to your liking. 15 min. for soft bacon, 20 min. for crispy bacon. Let bacon cool on the parchment paper for 5 min. then transfer to a plate lined with paper towels.

Meanwhile set up a double boiler. Heat a large saucepan filled with water over high heat until boiling. Reduce to a simmer. Set a heaat-proof bowl over the simmering water. Add chocolate chips and stir with a fork until smooth and completely melted. Cover another baking sheet with parchment paper. Using tongs, carefully dip the bacon into the melted chocolate turning to coat all sidess in chocolate. Transfer to clean sheet of waiting parchment paper. Repeat with remaining bacon slices. Drizzle with melted white chocolate, if desired. Refrigerate until choccolate is hard, once cool....enjoy.

For additional bacon enjoyment, double or triple ingredients for your pleasure:eat2:

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> You can have it when you pry it from my cold dead (greasy) hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That (b)AK(on)-47 you got there is
quite a piece, Dude!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 28, 2010)

How cool is that an AK-47 made out of bacon!!!
I love bacon on a peanut butter sandwich Soooo tastey.
Bacon on just about anything sounds good to me.


----------



## AC4400CW (Aug 29, 2010)

Bacon? Damn right I love bacon. How could I possibly have missed this thread before? I'll take some thick, crispy, smoky-flavored stuff please.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 29, 2010)

Bacon is love.


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 1, 2010)

oh wow! bacon is totally my addiction!! i can eat 2 pound packages without a second glance! love it!! probably more but haven't tried.. my one girlfriend and I are bacon addicts! mmmmm love this thread!!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2010)

With all the talk about bacon in this thread, 
I'm surprised no one has mentioned
sausage. I like sausage a little more than
bacon, just saying.:bow: I do serious 
damage to/with both at Shoney's when I
do their breakfast bar.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I like to dip my bacon IN my waffle syrup. Sausage links too.



Yesssshhhh.
I'm not even a big fan of pancakes or waffles, I just like runnin' my bacon through rivers of buttery syrup. Sausage links I like syurp poured right on top of. mmmm sweet porrrrk.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 1, 2010)

Remember pork is the other white meat!


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 4, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Bacon_Day

I'm ready to celebrate.






- Jim


----------



## Rowan (Sep 4, 2010)

Im kind of weird about bacon....if I like it or not depends on what it is on or in.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 4, 2010)

*youtube clip*

Chicken Fried Bacon


----------



## Rowan (Sep 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *youtube clip*
> 
> Chicken Fried Bacon



That I have made and eaten an dit is quite tasty


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 30, 2010)

So... I haven't tried this, but I know the bacon lovers will be all over this. It came from Martha Stewart Everyday Food in the December 2010 issue.

Slow Cookier Bacon Jam!

[Just linked to some random blog with the recipe, because I'm too lazy to type it out. LOL]


----------



## mybluice (Dec 2, 2010)

Saw these Bacon Flavored Toothpicks in a store in Wichita. The donut shop here in Derby sells maple donuts with bacon crumbles. 

View attachment bacon.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 17, 2011)

Saw this on the news this morning....

Bacon Scented Candles [Made in Michigan!]


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Feb 19, 2011)

1- bacon pop RULES.
2- bacon _cheddar_ poo rules *harder*


----------



## penguin (Feb 20, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> 2- bacon cheddar *poo* rules harder



I so hope that's a typo.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's another Bacon Infused Drink

*This is from another site*

*Bacon Infused Vodka*






Making bacon-infused vodka is relatively easy, albeit time consuming process. In order to properly execute this infusion you will need some time. Therefore, it is best to plan ahead, about three weeks ahead. And, this is how you do it: Cook three to four pieces of bacon in a frying pan. Once cooked, add bacon to a clean pint sized mason jar. Trim the ends of the bacon if they are too tall to fit in the jar. You could also go hog wild pile in a bunch of fried up bacon scraps. Optional: add crushed black peppercorns. Fill the jar up with Vodka. Cap and place in a dark cupboard for at least three weeks. At the end of the three week resting period, place the bacon vodka in the freezer to solidify the fats. Strain out the fats through a coffee filter to yield a clear-filtered, pale yellow bacon vodka. Decant into bottles and enjoy (Makes one pint of vodka). Badda-bing badda-boom. 

*The Bacon Bloody Mary*






The Bacon Bloody Mary is a more mild drink that most any one could appreciate, bacon enthusiast or not. I'd suggest you give this to someone without telling him/her that you used bacon-infused vodka. Only after they are blown away should you tell them about your dirty little secret.

1. Add 2oz bacon infused vodka, 8oz tomato juice, 1 tsp horseradish, 1 tsp lemon juice, 4 dashes tobasco, 4 dashes of Worcester to cocktail shaker with ice cubes.

2. Shake well. Strain mixture over the ice cubes in a highball glass.

3. Add one pinch pepper and one pinch celery salt.

4. Squeeze a lime slice over the drink and garnish with a bacon slice. * The Coup De Grace: garnish glass with bacon salt. 

*Source*

Baconized Beverages


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Feb 22, 2011)

penguin said:


> I so hope that's a typo.



oh damnit!! yess, POP is what I was attempting :/

curse these hands!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 22, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Here's another Bacon Infused Drink
> 
> *This is from another site*
> 
> ...


WANTwantwantwantwantwantwant


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh bacon how I love thee, your salty, crispy, goodness never fails to please me

If I were a zombie this would be me, all alone on the corner pining for the salty strips of piggy love 

View attachment Acquired_Taste_Bacon.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 27, 2011)

I posted this on another thread about celebrating Jewish Culture... but, I guess this monater sandwich can get honorable mention - after all - it does have bacon :eat2: :eat2: 






Carmelo Anthony will likely bring fans to the Garden. His sandwich will almost definitely bring indigestion to Carnegie Deli customers.

In honor of the Knicks new forward, the famed midtown deli is unveiling a gut-busting sandwich named the Melo.

The sandwich is not for the faint of heart. It's piled high with pastrami, corned beef, salami, bacon, lettuce, tomato and Russian dressing.

"We threw in bacon because he's gonna bring the bacon back to New York," said owner Sandy Levine. "And the salami - it's a spicy meat - he's going to spice up the team and spice up the fans."

Even the Russian dressing has meaning. Levine finished off the $22 sandwich with a slather of the dressing as a playful jab at Nets owner Mikhail Prokhorov, who failed to snag the four-time All-Star.
Source
 NY Daily News  Newest Knick Carmelo Anthony gets Sandwich named after him


----------

